# 500 euro for service



## dariuscork (23 Jan 2009)

Recently got my car serviced an Audi A4 1.9 diesel nearly fell down when asked for 500 euro,is this normal?


----------



## Caveat (23 Jan 2009)

Completely depends on what was included in the service.


----------



## gebbel (23 Jan 2009)

dariuscork said:


> Recently got my car serviced an Audi A4 1.9 diesel nearly fell down when asked for 500 euro,is this normal?


 
Can you list off exactly what was done?


----------



## lightswitch (23 Jan 2009)

I used to pay around 1k to have a BMW serviced in one of the main dealers, that was until I found their local "overflow" garage.  Cut my costs by at least 75%.  Maybe there is something similar for Audi.


----------



## RedTop (23 Jan 2009)

I would have thought that the Service Dept would call the customer before performing the service to itemize the work and give a projected cost and then go through it in detail after the work was done to make sure the customer walked away somewhat satisfied.


----------



## dieter1 (23 Jan 2009)

dariuscork said:


> Recently got my car serviced an Audi A4 1.9 diesel nearly fell down when asked for 500 euro,is this normal?


 
Its is 'normal' to get completely shafted!  I got my Audi serviced in Belfast recently (including changing timing belt) for £345!  I was quoted 1180 -1200 (amazing how closely priced they all were!- hmmmm) for the same work with annesley, MSL and foster Fosters.

I got it done in a day and managed to get some good shopping in the process saving a quite remarkable 800 quid.  Got it done with Walsh Motors in Andersonstown just off the falls road.  Ring them up, a full service is £90 (i think) compared with €450 here.....


----------



## demoivre (23 Jan 2009)

dariuscork said:


> Recently got my car serviced an Audi A4 1.9 diesel nearly fell down when asked for 500 euro,is this normal?



Price of a service at main dealerships is probably inversely correlated to new/second hand car sales ! Someone has to pay for the €5m plus showrooms. I never go to a main dealer and I agree 100% with what _lightswitch_ says above.


----------



## WaterSprite (23 Jan 2009)

I had awful trouble with Annesleys and would never use them again.  MSL are pricey but I've always found them good.  But I don't go to main Audi dealerships anymore.  I usually pay about €300 for an A3.  Reminds me that it's due for a service!


----------



## Smashbox (23 Jan 2009)

It really depends on what work is involved, plus the cost of the hourly rate of the mechanic/labour. VAT is also a killer on top of things!


----------



## mimmi (23 Jan 2009)

dieter1 said:


> Its is 'normal' to get completely shafted! I got my Audi serviced in Belfast recently (including changing timing belt) for £345! I was quoted 1180 -1200 (amazing how closely priced they all were!- hmmmm) for the same work with annesley, MSL and foster Fosters.
> 
> I got it done in a day and managed to get some good shopping in the process saving a quite remarkable 800 quid. Got it done with Walsh Motors in Andersonstown just off the falls road. Ring them up, a full service is £90 (i think) compared with €450 here.....


 

Wow, cheers for the link to Walsh Motors link. I have paid between €350 -€600 for servicing a 1 litre Seat Ibiza in the last few year - crazy! I go up to Belfast once a month for work, so next time I may take the car.


----------



## dariuscork (23 Jan 2009)

Ok, he tells me a 'major service' was done on it such as changing the back break pads etc.new air filter,oil filter ,oil,some bulbs needed replacing etc,regadless it still seems like a hel of a lot of money.


----------



## Pauliwalnuts (23 Jan 2009)

You were robbed. As somone above said, somebody has to pay for the shiny showrooms. I would take it as a lesson learned & never give them your business again. There are planty of higly recommended mechanics out there who will service your car just as well as a main dealer for only about a third of that price. Do a search on boards.ie for recommended mechanics in your area & you will not regret it.


----------



## dariuscork (24 Jan 2009)

Thats ok to say but how do I avoid paying it,I havent done yet.I will get an itimised bill from him first and the compare.


----------



## soy (24 Jan 2009)

You have to pay. Put it down to lessons learned and move on. 
If you refuse to pay the garage would probably take you to court and after you lose you will have to pay legal costs also.


----------



## Complainer (25 Jan 2009)

dariuscork said:


> Thats ok to say but how do I avoid paying it,I havent done yet.I will get an itimised bill from him first and the compare.


Did you ask for an estimate beforehand?


----------



## dariuscork (25 Jan 2009)

Complainer said:


> Did you ask for an estimate beforehand?


 No ,I just asked for car to be serviced.


----------



## Complainer (25 Jan 2009)

dariuscork said:


> No ,I just asked for car to be serviced.


In all fairness, you must share some of the responsibility so. It's like giving them a blank cheque if you don't get an estimate and agreement to call you if they over that estimate.



Pauliwalnuts said:


> There are plenty of highly recommended mechanics out there who will service your car just as well as a main dealer for only about a third of that price. Do a search on boards.ie for recommended mechanics in your area & you will not regret it.



Do these guys generally have the diagnostic equipment and software necessary to service modern cars, which are heavily computer controlled?


----------



## Caveat (25 Jan 2009)

Complainer said:


> Do these guys generally have the diagnostic equipment and software necessary to service modern cars, which are heavily computer controlled?


 
Good independents sometimes, local guy in a shed generally no, but unless there is something amiss it isn't necessary. 

For a standard service (fluids/filters/plugs/pads etc) unless it's a very specialised car, any mechanic can do the job.

E.g. I've never had to go to anyone but my 'local' mechanic.


----------



## Complainer (25 Jan 2009)

Caveat said:


> Good independents sometimes, local guy in a shed generally no, but unless there is something amiss it isn't necessary.
> 
> For a standard service (fluids/filters/plugs/pads etc) unless it's a very specialised car, any mechanic can do the job.
> 
> E.g. I've never had to go to anyone but my 'local' mechanic.



Thanks - what about resetting service intervals?


----------



## mathepac (25 Jan 2009)

Sould be in this thread for Audi, VW, Skoda, Seat - http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=60207&highlight=reset+service+light


----------



## brid1977 (25 Jan 2009)

Can anyone reccomend somewhere for cheaper Volvo service (in north leinster if possible)? I paid 300 euro for last service at a main dealer, garage rang me while the car was in and said car needs 4 new tyres will we put them on, 220 euro each. One of the tyres was 5 months old and had cost me 150 euro. Will not be returning to that dealer needless to say.


----------



## theengineer (25 Jan 2009)

dieter1 said:


> ! I was quoted 1180 -1200 (amazing how closely priced they all were!- hmmmm) for the same work with annesley, MSL and foster Fosters.
> 
> I.....


 
Well in the Republic all the dealers do meet to discuss tactics. There was a tv programme  on Rte abiut 2 years ago,where the obvious was pointed out, eg price fixing.


----------



## AlbacoreA (26 Jan 2009)

brid1977 said:


> Can anyone reccomend somewhere for cheaper Volvo service (in north leinster if possible)? I paid 300 euro for last service at a main dealer, garage rang me while the car was in and said car needs 4 new tyres will we put them on, 220 euro each. One of the tyres was 5 months old and had cost me 150 euro. Will not be returning to that dealer needless to say.


 
Do the tires need replacing. Maybe theres a problem with them, bad tracking, other damage etc. Judge on the condition not the age. Do you know how to check wear on a tire, and do you check the wear indicators? Are the tires at the right pressure?


----------



## dariuscork (27 Jan 2009)

Ok,finally got what was done,oil change=26.50,filter=5.90,fuel filter=19.20,air filter=22.90,break light switch=37.00,brake pads=34.00,bulbs=18.00,coolant=8.00,engine check on computer=78.00,labour=185.00,total bill=490.00,does it seem ok?????


----------



## joeysully (27 Jan 2009)

did you have any brake lights working at all


----------



## dariuscork (27 Jan 2009)

Actually I thought I did ya,but the post is about the price.


----------



## joeysully (27 Jan 2009)

dariuscork said:


> post is about the price.




agreed 

well i do most of my own servicing at home and the price you were charged for parts is not bad! and 3 hours labor - it would take that long to do this work..


----------



## Caveat (27 Jan 2009)

joeysully said:


> ...3 hours labor - it would take that long to do this work..


 
Mightn't necessarily be 3 hours - maybe an Audi dealer with a high hourly labour rate?


----------



## Irishchappie (27 Jan 2009)

Jeez €500 does sound like an awful lot for a standard service.. I go to a place that do VAG commercials here in Dublin to get mine serviced, still get the dealer stamp when servicing but much more reasonable.

Last time was a full service on an A6, timing belt and water pump done, 2 new brake disks on front, full set of brake pads and that only cost me just over the €1k mark

I.C


----------



## mathepac (27 Jan 2009)

oil change=26.50 (Good price for 4 ltrs of VW spec oil; I pay €40/5 litres inc VAT)
oil filter=5.90 (Good price)
fuel filter=19.20 (Good price, they can be as much as €50)
brake light switch=37.00 (There was a factory recall on these as they caused EML to come on)
brake pads=34.00 (Good price if front pads, expensive if rears)
bulbs=18.00 (Rear bulbs cost about €1/€2 each, main-beams €4, side-lights & fogs €10 each)
coolant=8.00 (they must have replaced it all, €9/1.5 litre undiluted VW G12+)
engine check on computer=78.00 (Ridiculous charge - it takes 5 minutes)
labour=185.00 (2 hours max - seems high)


----------



## Irishchappie (27 Jan 2009)

mathepac said:


> brake light switch=37.00 (There was a factory recall on these as they caused EML to come on)



Arent factory recalls supposed to be free??? Covered by the car maunfacturer?



mathepac said:


> labour=185.00 (2 hours max - seems high)



Yeah that seems very high alright, 92.50 an hour??? 

I.C


----------



## Ron Burgundy (27 Jan 2009)

This thread makes me feel very lucky. We have a VW guy who will service our Passat at the weekend and will then stamp the book for us

But 500 would shock me for "basic service", there seems to be more done than the basic on that.


----------



## Complainer (27 Jan 2009)

mathepac said:


> oengine check on computer=78.00 (Ridiculous charge - it takes 5 minutes)


I've never seen a separate charge for these checks. What are they charging you for? It is not a consumable part, and they have already charged you separately for labour. They might as well be charging you for use of the spanner or the jack or any other tools used during the service.


----------



## Caveat (27 Jan 2009)

Complainer said:


> I've never seen a separate charge for these checks. What are they charging you for? It is not a consumable part, and they have already charged you separately for labour. They might as well be charging you for use of the spanner or the jack or any other tools used during the service.



Yes, it is a bit silly but not entirely unexpected. 

Their justification would probably be that they have to make their money back on the purchase and maintenance of this expensive equipment - although they would never admit that.


----------



## AlbacoreA (28 Jan 2009)

A Main stealer I assume.


----------

